# pork wings



## raastros2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys got a request for pork wings for lsu baseball tailgates
Anybody hot ideas or recipes


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2012)

I knew pigs could fly!


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello fellow Red Sticker,

 First ya got to tell me what pork wings are ???

One i've never heard of??

 Once we know what they are we can work on a recipe.

    Bob ,   GEAUX TIGERRRRS!!!!


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

http://viewfromventress.org/featured-content/as-tasty-morsels-pig-wings-take-flight/

Wow, learned something new today. Don't know where around  here you could get these but i have a few ideas on rubs for them.


----------



## venture (Mar 11, 2012)

Just when I think I have seen it all......?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yessir!! You get em from Benoits in addis


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2012)

That says it all...  Pig Wings....   I was wondering why the grocery store hasn't had "smoked pork shanks" for my beans in years..... 

When they did, they were about $4.99/lb....  I could buy a whole ham for less than that....... 

There was something about $1.19/lb for shanks that made the beans taste awesome.... Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 13, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> That says it all...  Pig Wings....   I was wondering why the grocery store hasn't had "smoked pork shanks" for my beans in years.....
> 
> When they did, they were about $4.99/lb....  I could buy a whole ham for less than that.......
> 
> There was something about $1.19/lb for shanks that made the beans taste awesome.... Dave


Have to agree with ya Dave! Although I was able to find fresh ones at the Asian Market and smoked those myself for some right tasty Bean Soup.


----------



## smoketrax (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok well here I go, Pork wings are actually something I secretely covet and hide away in my closet from my wife. I like the lower shanks and while there are many ways to smoke them I would use a brine with these ingredients.

2 C soy sauce

1 cup paprika

1 Tbs garlic powder

1/2 tbs onion powder

1 tsp cumin

2 Tbs Whorche-Ican'tspellthisname-shire sauce

Brine overnight before you go smoke or grill, I don't even rinse them off.

Now for some added thoughts I think they are fantastic tossed in Caravell sweet Chili sauce, (I can get it at fred meyers or cash and carry)

And if you are serving them at home I would toss them in the sauce and serve then all on a large plate over a bed of red coconut curry. This might be too asian for you ormay be too hard for your transport but the sweet chili and coconut curry take it from smoked pork wings to an amazing experience.  And for the record May-Ploy makes a great curry paste for red curry, just add paste to coconut milk in a saucepan until you have your desired level of spicyness... (That IS a word trust me).

If you just want the smokes wings I stand by the recipe on it's own though I would recommend trying the sweet chili at least once and you could concievably bring a premade curry sauce at room temperature to dip them in. keep in mind even if the curry is at room temp the heat of the spice will still play nicely with the smoked wings....

Good luck hope some of this is useful!

Nick


----------



## boykjo (Mar 19, 2012)

Sound like a good throwdown entry...............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you have any pics? I'd love to see some pics!!!!


----------



## aaron max brown (Jul 2, 2012)

next time i go to the local bar here ill take a few for you they are amazing, but its more like a snack


----------



## nivekd (Jul 2, 2012)

We got a chain here in Utah (Wing Nutz) that sells Hog Wings but I think they make them out of ribs somehow. Need to find some shanks and give this a try.


----------



## azpammy (Feb 19, 2015)

Found this video on youtube and tried it.  Super easy and delicious.

  It's Pig Wings By the BBQ Pit Boys


----------



## dannylang (Feb 20, 2015)

that smells GOOD, by the bbq pit boys, that looks amazing. something i will have to try. never seen pork shanks in the grocery store, never really looked either.

dannylang


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

I think all the resteraunts snatch them up. That's my theory anyway. Anybody know for sure why you can't find these anywhere?


----------



## bigfoot bbq (Feb 24, 2015)

Farmland makes them and are pre-cooked so all you need to do is heat them up. Try putting on smoker till hot then in deep fat fryer for about 20 seconds. You can find them is stores that have Farmland products.


----------

